
How We Built a Serverless Progressive Web App with Cloudflare Workers - krayx
https://medium.com/krayx/how-we-built-a-serverless-progressive-web-app-with-cloudflare-workers-f917cca7bbd8
======
JanJan01
But what about loss of data?

~~~
krayx
Everything is stored inside your Google Drive. So as long as Google doesn't
loose its data, you're data will be save. You can even go back in time, since
Google keeps older versions.

